

Job Skills Companies Want but Can’t Get - ggonweb
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-job-skills-report/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Yes, all beautifully presented, very whizzy, graphics flying all over. For me?
Completely unusable. Nothing stays still long enough for me to work out what
anything means. A total triumph of presentation over usability.

One word: Tufte.

